# Off to the AGA Convention



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Am looking forward to attending Jan Bastmeijer's talk and meeting with him. Maybe I can pick up a new crypt or two. 

There will be another speaker who arranges aquariums. I think he is Japanese. I might take a look at his talk, too. :wink: 

Back on Sunday.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Have fun! Cant wait to hear the stories and see some pics! :wink:


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Paul,

Send Jan my regards. Shame I can't make it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I did pick up a couple of new crypts. A good time was had by all. More later.


----------

